# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How level is level?



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Ok folks, please tell me you don't all have level floors and perfectly level tanks? Any thoughts as to how bad the lack of a level floor really is.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Ok folks, please tell me you don't all have level floors and perfectly level tanks? Any thoughts as to how bad the lack of a level floor really is.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, like you, I also believe there are areas with uneven levelings. However, as with all things in life(getting philosophical here)all we can do is to optimize and maximize what we have in our surroundings. That being said, there are ways to check whether your particular area being measured is leveled or not. I don't remember exactly what tool you use but I do believe you can find it in water garden books, since it also has alot to do with digging holes; you wouldn't want it to be uneven and unleveled because of the improper distribution of air and water pressures and such. Anyhow, but regarding to uneven levels in tanks. Yeah, the most severe result could be that extra pressure on one end eventually forcing more weight on that area, which could then cause breakage of the tank itself. Again, that is the extreme case. I know my own home's floor isn't perfectly leveled. It becomes obvious when I fill up my tanks and could clearly see one side being higher than the other(or lower; vice versa) It is not a big deal in my case, as the difference is minimal. If, however, it still bugs you, then you could put a piece of weight or folded paper right underneath the side that is lower to give it that extra elevation lift. I would do that with the stand that the tank is on, and not the tank itself. That's what I do with one of my tanks, and it worked fine







Hope this helped.

Paul


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Yep, that is the reason I posted -- my tank water is slightly higher on one side as opposed to the other -- side view -- front view looks level. I might try the paper under the stand, and I almost tried that, but then worried if that really does help at all.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Don't worry about it. The problem is purely cosmetic. As long as the tank base is flat, you are fine. Glass doesn't bend well. An inch of water difference across the width of your tank isn't going cause much of a difference in hydrostatic pressure on the glass.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Really JERP? The pressure won't cause the glass seams to break?


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

i had my tank sitting with one side 1" lower then the other on a 3' tank for 1.5 years and it was fin i finally got tired of it and fixed it.

50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, presserized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Like I said, do something about it only if you are bugged by it. Otherwise, it really doesn't matter, unless the discrepancy is greater than 2 inch. 



Paul


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Ok, one more question -- does the size of the tank factor into the equation at all? Mine is a 55 gallon, 48" long tank. I think I wouldn't worry as much if it was a smaller tank....

Thank you folks!


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

I leveled a 26 foot swimming pool to +/- 1/16 inch, so I don't understand the problem here. You should be able to level the tank so the difference is not visible, whether the tank will burst apart or not. OBTW, the spec on the swimming pool was +/- 1 inch maximum. I recommend hardwood wedges for leveling, since they do not shift when you add weight. Place two wedges in opposition, so the bearing surface is flat.


----------

